# Botanical <3 and Blue Peep brightness!



## SonRisa (Mar 4, 2006)

2 FOTD's . . .

I don't know why Botanical hasn't gotten much love from people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I <3 it and no don't think it's like Moth Brown.



























Face: Studio Moisture Cream, Strobe Cream, Fix +, Moisture Feed Eye

Eyes: Beiging from crease to browbone, Lavender Sky with 224 brush in crease, deep shadow paint on eyelid with 236 brush, Botanical on eyelid with 242 brush, Shadowy Lady on outer crease with 219 brush, Spring Up! on browbone with 216 brush. Cut and doubled up #3 lashes and Fibre Rich mascara in All Black. Violet Underground underneath lower lashes.

Cheeks: Sweet William Blushcreme on cheeks with 192 brush, Flirt and Tease blush with 187 brush and Shy Angel blush over it and as highlight with 225 brush.

Lips: Dervish lipliner and Florabundi lipstick.





















Face: Strobe cream, microfine refinisher and fast response eye cream. NW20 select moisture cover underneath eyes.

Eyes: Baselight paint as base with 239 brush, Soft brown in crease with 224 brush, SPring Up! on lid and browbone with 275 brush. Love-Bud on lid with 236 brush and outer browbone with 275 brush. Shag, Botanical and Carbon on outer crease with 219 brush and Rule on inner crease with 219 brush. Blue Peep Fluidline with 266 brush as upper liner and lower waterline liner. Engraved on upper waterline. Rule underneath lower lashes on outer portion of eye with 219 brush, Love-Bud on inner portion. Zoom Black mascara and Blue Peep fluidline on tips of lashes. Strut and Blackberry on brows with 266 brush.

Cheeks: Sweet William blushcreme with 192 brush and Love-Bud eyeshadow with 275 brush. Refined Golden with 168 brush to contour face.

Lips: Walnut lipliner, Hot Poppy lipstick and Love-Bud eyeshadow in center on bottom lip.


----------



## Neptune870 (Mar 4, 2006)

wooooo those are HOT!! Awesome job


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 4, 2006)

simply amazing...as always.


----------



## Haley (Mar 4, 2006)

You look fantastic.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 4, 2006)

hotness! you are too good. i love botanical~! it looks hot on ya


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 4, 2006)

Everything you do is always ridiculously gorgeous!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 4, 2006)

They are both so beautiful!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 4, 2006)

You're so stunning! I love how Blue Peep looks together with the orangey colours!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 4, 2006)

soooo pretty! love the last look! i would never think to put those colors together


----------



## Joke (Mar 4, 2006)

The 2nd one is my favorite!


----------



## brandi (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm soo happy that you post your FOTD!! i love it all the time no matter what.... it gives me ideas and what colors look great together that you never knew would! you are beautifulll!!! and i love you on every post!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Bianca (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks fab as always!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 4, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Mar 4, 2006)

You do such a nice job with the blue peep using the 266! What's the trick? Move the brush slowly? One quick swipe?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 4, 2006)

Both are stunning, but my favorite is the blue peep one.


----------



## User34 (Mar 4, 2006)

You look so fab.!!keep the fotd's coming girl.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome!  Did you get inspiration for the second look from IMAN's Book?  I have done a look that looks just like that and that is where I got the idea...  That looks like utter HOTNESS!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 4, 2006)

Both are hot as usual! Botanical looks a little purple-y on you! On me it looks very muddy :-/ I was contemplating taking it back, but now I'll have to try it again! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL, as usual.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 4, 2006)

You can simply wear anything! Any colors.. any combinations.. because you're GORGEOUS! 

Aww.. I wish I can pull off peachy orangey and teal blue like you in the second look.. Look so beautiful there!!


----------



## sweetpea (Mar 4, 2006)

Beautiful, Love both of your looks!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 4, 2006)

Gorgeous! And thanks for posting a Botanical look, I've been stuck w/ what to do w/ it. =P


----------



## devin (Mar 4, 2006)

very pretty! love the lashes and i love botanical!


----------



## visivo (Mar 4, 2006)

Your skin looks great lately ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The second look is stunning…


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG I LOVE the second one! The eye combo, the lips, they're all fabulous!

Poppy Hop looks so HOT! I can't wait for it to come out here so I can get my paws on it!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 4, 2006)

I love the second look!  Hot Poppy looks so good on you.  Seeing you wear it, makes me want to get it now.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 4, 2006)

you are seriously so beautiful

i love the first one hehehe i am in love with botanical


and the second look is just flawless


----------



## delovely (Mar 5, 2006)

wow, those are both amazing!! I love the eyes on the first look a lotttt.


----------



## angela (Mar 5, 2006)

i love it. you become more gorgeous with each post! i esp like the second one! do you think hot poppy l/s would work on an NC35er like myself?


----------



## tepi_telfast (Mar 5, 2006)

WHOA the second look is stunning! You're such an inspiration...


----------



## wildflower6 (Mar 5, 2006)

I love both looks!  I absolutely love the Botanical and wonder why it isn't talked about much either.  

I have to say that Hot Poppy lipstick looks so good on you!  It looked a bit scary in the tube but you seem to wear it well!  I think I may have to look at that one again.


----------



## sublime (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't wait til I get my hands on Botanical now! I've got it coming in the mail, and boy have you made me impatient!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 5, 2006)

I really love red tones on your lips, it looks really nice! 2nd look is hot!
I truely respect what you do with makeup, to me you're 100% artist and every time you post your looks i'm amazed, it's always gutsy but so pretty, i love your attitude girl!


----------



## colormust (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_2 FOTD's . . .

I don't know why Botanical hasn't gotten much love from people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I <3 it and no don't think it's like Moth Brown.



























Face: Studio Moisture Cream, Strobe Cream, Fix +, Moisture Feed Eye

Eyes: Beiging from crease to browbone, Lavender Sky with 224 brush in crease, deep shadow paint on eyelid with 236 brush, Botanical on eyelid with 242 brush, Shadowy Lady on outer crease with 219 brush, Spring Up! on browbone with 216 brush. Cut and doubled up #3 lashes and Fibre Rich mascara in All Black. Violet Underground underneath lower lashes.

Cheeks: Sweet William Blushcreme on cheeks with 192 brush, Flirt and Tease blush with 187 brush and Shy Angel blush over it and as highlight with 225 brush.

Lips: Dervish lipliner and Florabundi lipstick.





















Face: Strobe cream, microfine refinisher and fast response eye cream. NW20 select moisture cover underneath eyes.

Eyes: Baselight paint as base with 239 brush, Soft brown in crease with 224 brush, SPring Up! on lid and browbone with 275 brush. Love-Bud on lid with 236 brush and outer browbone with 275 brush. Shag, Botanical and Carbon on outer crease with 219 brush and Rule on inner crease with 219 brush. Blue Peep Fluidline with 266 brush as upper liner and lower waterline liner. Engraved on upper waterline. Rule underneath lower lashes on outer portion of eye with 219 brush, Love-Bud on inner portion. Zoom Black mascara and Blue Peep fluidline on tips of lashes. Strut and Blackberry on brows with 266 brush.

Cheeks: Sweet William blushcreme with 192 brush and Love-Bud eyeshadow with 275 brush. Refined Golden with 168 brush to contour face.

Lips: Walnut lipliner, Hot Poppy lipstick and Love-Bud eyeshadow in center on bottom lip._

 
love your looks..they are so amazing i cant stop looking at them. 
i am so in love with the second one. i was looking up some of the brushes and colors and when i looked up shag on the website it came up as a lip stick.....?  is there a shadow shag? maybe pro?


----------



## colormust (Mar 5, 2006)

oh yeah! and what camera do you use?


----------



## user4 (Mar 5, 2006)

pretty!!! funny thing is i think i have all the shadows u used (for the first time ever)... haha...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 6, 2006)

that's it. i've run out of things to say about your fotd's. frickin LOVE The lips in the 2nd one.. amazing!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 6, 2006)

i love this risa!! your so freakin beautiful! one of my managers looks  like you except she wears foundation to cover her freckles!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks lovely as usual, I especially love the 1st one.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 7, 2006)

Love The First One!!!!!!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Mar 8, 2006)

Love the #3 lashes on you!  When you say you doubled them up, do you mean you cut them in half and them used both halves on the outer corners?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_is there a shadow shag? maybe pro?_

 
It's a discontinued matte brown e/s if I remember correctly.


----------



## cookies (Mar 8, 2006)

I love your lips in the second set of pictures!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 8, 2006)

Always Totally Hot! Hot! Hot!!!!!!!


----------



## RachieRach (Mar 8, 2006)

You are seriously a great inspiration. I love your color combos!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shriekingviolet* 
_Love the #3 lashes on you!  When you say you doubled them up, do you mean you cut them in half and them used both halves on the outer corners?



It's a discontinued matte brown e/s if I remember correctly._

 

Exactly. I cut them up and then ran both "strips" into glue and pressed them together on top of each other - then applied behind my own lashes. I've still yet to master applying them underneath my own lashes. :-/

I'm not sure if it's discontinued because it's not on our discontinued list and everytime I go to a MAC store - I see it. I think it's like Bitter and is MAC store only . . . or possibly even PRO now.


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 8, 2006)

u write :
Shag, Botanical and Carbon on outer crease with 219 brush...

but i cant see the botancial or Carbon color there on ur eyes pic?

that's so pretty i love ur look !


----------



## JesusShaves (Mar 9, 2006)

absolutely flawless


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *french-dessert* 
_u write :
Shag, Botanical and Carbon on outer crease with 219 brush...

but i cant see the botancial or Carbon color there on ur eyes pic?

that's so pretty i love ur look !_

 
They're there! That outer corner wouldn't be nearly as dark (even though it's not THAT dark), without the carbon and the color would be different if botanical wasn't there. With all makeup, it's all in application. If you apply carbon lightly, it won't be black, but will darken whatever you want darkened.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2006)

Damn, you are so talented


----------



## koretta (Mar 10, 2006)

simply FANTASTIC


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_They're there! That outer corner wouldn't be nearly as dark (even though it's not THAT dark), without the carbon and the color would be different if botanical wasn't there. With all makeup, it's all in application. If you apply carbon lightly, it won't be black, but will darken whatever you want darkened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's right gurl and i will try this look as soon as i get this new collection .. i MUST  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks keep posting more looks love ur work


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 10, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

gorgeous! i've just bought botanical and blue peep on ebay and seeing your looks with them is great inspiration.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm in love with you lashes !!  They look so full and pretty!  The Hot Poppy lipstick rocks!    its not hard to find is it?


----------



## Delphi373 (Mar 14, 2006)

What can I say?  Always always always beautiful!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 14, 2006)

love the botanical and blue peep!  thanks for the color ideas!!!
simply marvelous!!!


----------



## LipstickChick (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm just blown away by the combinations you come up with, and am always inspired by them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'm having a hard time, though, looking for Hot Poppy l/s online ... this isn't Poppy Hop from Culturebloom, is it?  Or is there another l/s with Poppy in the name?  

I'm so confused ... (but still dazzled!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) -- thank you for any information on that l/s you might give!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickChick* 
_I'm just blown away by the combinations you come up with, and am always inspired by them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'm having a hard time, though, looking for Hot Poppy l/s online ... this isn't Poppy Hop from Culturebloom, is it?  Or is there another l/s with Poppy in the name?  

I'm so confused ... (but still dazzled!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) -- thank you for any information on that l/s you might give!_

 
Wow. I'm a dork. It's Poppy Hop, not Hot Poppy - though Hot Poppy is one of my fav d/c eye khols by mac. Sorry for the confusion :-/


----------



## ancilla (Mar 15, 2006)

soooo good!

this has me really excited about getting botanical now


----------



## LipstickChick (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Wow. I'm a dork. It's Poppy Hop, not Hot Poppy - though Hot Poppy is one of my fav d/c eye khols by mac. Sorry for the confusion :-/_

 
Many, many thanks for clearing that up for me!  I *thought* that's what it might be, but wanted to make sure before I lost my mind searching all over for that hot shade!


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 15, 2006)

*Your*

skin is so flawless!  I am now wanting Botanical.


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 15, 2006)

nice nice! i really like it


----------

